
Visual Studio Code 1.7.2 - ggregoire
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates#_172-recovery-build
======
kinkdr
The speed at which they release updates is at least impressive.

Visual Studio Code and Typescript have completely changed the way I look at
MS.

Kudos to the team.

~~~
flukus
> The speed at which they release updates is at least impressive.

How so? Many companies and projects iterate this fast, many even faster.

~~~
mastazi
> Many companies

True, but that wasn't the case with your grandpa's MS.

------
vmarsy
Awesome!

In the next release we'll hopefully have the "hot-exit" behavior like Sublime,
where you can close the editor without having to save files, and they're back
where you left off when re-opening.

Apparently, the PR for this got merged only 2 weeks ago [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/101#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/101#issuecomment-260210042)

~~~
fencepost
Given the recent increase in Windows' no-you-can't-stop-me update restart
behavior this seems more important every week, at least on my Windows 10
guinea pig system. Being able to just throw some text into a blank buffer and
not lose it in Notepad++ has made that my scratch pad of choice these days.

~~~
tbrock
How can anyone work on an operating system that behaves that's way?

Complain about MacOS we might but at least it doesn't restart without us being
able to stop it.

~~~
supernovae
It actually isn't this way. In the control panel you simply tell the updates
to install when you're not using the computer. The only time it forces you to
update is when you have ignored or disabled the updates for a period of time.

~~~
fencepost
Yes and no. It'll wait until you're not using the computer to install
overnight, when you've been away for a while, whatever.

What it won't do as far as I've seen is allow applications to block the
restart if perhaps they contain unsaved data. Your unsaved data is not
Windows' problem, and after the restart it won't be yours either - if the app
doesn't support hot exit/autosaving of modified buffers/documents then
_recreating_ unsaved data will be your problem (but still not Windows'
problem).

------
hackcrafter
I think these "recovery builds" are inevitable with the cadence they are
maintaining on major releases.

Fastest moving MS project I've seen.

I'm really curious how big their team is that works on this. 2-pizza sized?

~~~
tracker1
I'd be willing to send the team a couple pizza's for their work on this...
It's my favorite product to ever come out of MS.

~~~
matt4077
I believe they're in Switzerland, so you may want to be careful with that – or
VSCode may become the most expensive software you're using this year :)

IIRC, there was/is a frequent stream of pizzas being delivered over the
German-Swiss border because of the price difference – it got so much that they
actually started to set up customs checks.

~~~
tracker1
Okay, I'd be willing to order two U.S. typically priced large pizzas for the
vs code team, assuming a reasonable option is available...

Void where prohibited, quantities limited, some restrictions may apply,
batteries not included.

------
OldSchoolJohnny
I wish they would consider changing the name of it, it's all but impossible to
search for any internet wide resources on it.

~~~
KevanM
I find VSCode usually does the trick.

------
yulaow
I wish they would start working on a auto-update feature for linux
installations

~~~
Thaxll
I've never seen that on Linux I think there are some technical limitation for
that feature, Chrome doesn't have auto-update either.

~~~
irfanka
Well, I'd be fine with apt-get upgrade... It's what Chrome does, as well.

~~~
simlevesque
The problem with this is that if they support apt, where should it stop ?
should they support portage, pacman, homebrew, Nix, Guix, yum, dpkg ?

I don't think it is Microsoft's job to provide packages for every manager.
They should make an executable and then anyone who uses a package manager can
package the program.

Here's where you can get a community PPA for VSCode:
[https://github.com/tagplus5/vscode-ppa](https://github.com/tagplus5/vscode-
ppa)

~~~
Thaxll
APT and YUM are the standard tbh, the rest is up to the community.

~~~
mixedCase
They are no standards.

And both DEBs and RPMs are often distro specific.

Linux releases should be done source only making it as easy as possible for
packagers to compile using libraries present on the system; or using a tool
like AppImage and packaging everything yourself.

------
isaac_is_goat
I have this and Sublime installed...until the editor gets rid of fuzzy fonts
when scaling resolutions, I unfortunately have to stick to Sublime even though
I reaaaaaaaaaaaaally like VS Code.

~~~
gcp
What do you mean with "scaling resolutions"?

~~~
isaac_is_goat
I have a 4k screen, but like to set resolution scaling to 150% on Windows.
MacOS also does this for the retina displays. It looks fine for the most
parts, and fonts render _fantastically_ with Sublime but VSCode fonts in the
editor are blurry and make it harder on the eyes for reading.

------
santaclaus
Why does this point release require ffmpeg?

~~~
jhasse
How does it require ffmpeg?

~~~
Aldo_MX
[https://www.chromium.org/audio-video](https://www.chromium.org/audio-video)

~~~
Matthias247
The HTML Audio and Video support is probably all not used in Code. However I
guess it could be hard to compile chromium (and electron) without these, if
they didn't invest the additional effort to put them behind a compile flag.

~~~
Aldo_MX
It is, you can watch videos at the extensions marketplace.

~~~
kwood
Those are animated GIF's, not "real" videos.

~~~
Aldo_MX
Oops, my bad

------
KayL
Will it bring npmjs down again? Is there any hidden new upgrade to npmjs
recently?

~~~
vanderZwan
Considering they've been working together with NPM since the previous recovery
build, I highly doubt they would have released this unless both parties were
really sure this will cause no problems.

~~~
Arnavion
Yes, I believe it uses [https://www.npmjs.com/package/types-
registry](https://www.npmjs.com/package/types-registry) now, going by
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/blob/a8ef77c3/src/se...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/blob/a8ef77c3/src/server/typingsInstaller/nodeTypingsInstaller.ts#L59)

